# Connector to plumb in LI



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Can anyone advise what type of connector I'll need at the machine end to plumb in an LI?

I'll be using 1/4" (6.35mm) John Guest tubing.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably 3/8" bsp female JG connector with a 1/4" socket for the tubing.


----------

